# 08 F-550 Diesel forsale



## Belknap Excavation (Oct 16, 2017)

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/hvo/d/diesel-dump/6476086144.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's Mookes green!

Good luck!


----------



## Belknap Excavation (Oct 16, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's Mookes green!
> 
> Good luck!


That is what wraps are for!!


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

Why a new body with so few miles? The interior shows a hard 64,000 miles


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetjetskier said:


> Why a new body with so few miles? The interior shows a hard 64,000 miles


Usually happens when a large short guy drives it with out a step.


----------



## Belknap Excavation (Oct 16, 2017)

sweetjetskier said:


> Why a new body with so few miles? The interior shows a hard 64,000 miles


The first owner before me used it for his chipper truck/tree company then the second guy bought it from him who was his buddy and put the new flatbed on for more versatility.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hard 64k is called every day employees, there's days I feel like backing over their personal vehicles in the loader....


----------

